

Salted Password Hashing - Doing it Right - Baustin
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/704865/Salted-Password-Hashing-Doing-it-Right

======
baliex
The article recommends using mcrypt_create_iv, openssl_random_pseudo_bytes in
PHP. What about PHP's new password_hash, password_needs_rehash, and
password_verify functions? Are they no good?

